# The First Car Built By The Government After The Takeover Of GM



## Wannabee (Aug 3, 2009)

The video speaks for itself.




[video=youtube;reNQ6296w5Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=reNQ6296w5Y[/video]


----------



## Poimen (Aug 3, 2009)

Is that what they call an Oblada?


----------



## William Price (Aug 3, 2009)

Ha ha ha!

So sad, but so true!


----------



## nicnap (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## Wannabee (Aug 3, 2009)

After extensive investigation I understand that they've put a committee on it who has assigned a panel of experts to start the paperwork required to hire engineers to discover the problem. They estimate that the paperwork should be done in less than two years...


----------



## JML (Aug 3, 2009)

Wannabee said:


> After extensive investigation I understand that they've put a committee on it who has assigned a panel of experts to start the paperwork required to hire engineers to discover the problem. They estimate that the paperwork should be done in less than two years...



And this should cost no less than 1 billion dollars.


----------



## jwithnell (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey, the thing ran! Someone is being wildly optimistic!


----------



## Berean (Aug 3, 2009)

The Yugo would be a step up, plus you could trade it in for $4500 using the Cash For Clunkers program.


----------



## Blue Tick (Aug 3, 2009)

HA!


----------



## OPC'n (Aug 3, 2009)

that was way cool...how they do that??


----------

